# Westinghouse lcd hdtv broken



## 101airborne

I'm looking to buy a broken Westinghouse 42in TX-42F430S 1080p LCD TV off a guy for $50. The television won't turn on. The power supply is working properly. no sound, that I can hear. no picture, sometimes a Westinghouse sign comes on the screen, then it goes black. an orange status light comes on on the front of the TV when it is plugged in, also a red light shines through on the back.

i was wondering if anyone had any ideas about what the problem might be and what it would cost to repair it myself? 

Thanks in advance,
Dylan


----------



## 101airborne

update: i bought the television. Man, it is huge! But that is beside the point. I also learned that the previous owner replaced the power supply board and an inverter themselves after they had the problem. Turns out the problem started when toddler pulled the power chord out of the wall whilst the television was still on. Afterward the television no longer powered on. The yellow standby LED in the front is on but when i push the power button nothing happens. No clicking noise of the television coming on, the yellow light remains yellow. If anyone has any idea what the problem might be please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## 101airborne

I have tried a great amount of things short of taking a volt meter to the resistors and checking out each individual point. I could really use some guidance. I have found various posts of this same problem around the internet and no one has replied to them. The power board has recently been replaced, so that couldn't be the issue. The inverter was replace so that would be good as well. The only thing that would be bad in the television is the Mainboard where all the inputs com in and the two chips that are covered by heatsinks are. Is there a way i could find exactly the part that i need to repair? I would really prefer not to spend $200 on a new mainboard, just to have it Maybe work. any suggestions please!


----------



## octaneman

Hi 101airborne.

The flashing yellow LED means that the t.v's processor has registered a trouble code. Each flash represents a digit of the code which pinpoints to the probable cause the failure. On some models, you can extract the code by putting the t.v in diagnostic mode which will show a series of numbers on the screen. You will need the manual to identify the trouble code, once you know the code number, you can isolate the circuit. Without the manual for your t.v you are working blind and can do more damage than good.


Here's a link: http://www.wde.com/pdf/125_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## octaneman

Correction to my first post: 

" Q:The flashing yellow LED means that the t.v's processor has registered a trouble code. Each flash represents a digit of the code which pinpoints to the probable cause the failure. On some models, you can extract the code by putting the t.v in diagnostic mode which will show a series of numbers on the screen."/Q
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

There is that possibilty that the tv's processor firmware may been affected when the toddler yanked the cord from the wall. Try reloading the firmware by downloading it from the company's web site.


----------



## 101airborne

the yellow led on the front is not flashing. It stays a solid yellow. Much like most televisions whilst they are in standby. Will i still be able to pull an error code from it?

Thank you for the manual it will be usefull in the diagnosis process. 

I took a look at the power supply board today and there is a little transistor (or it looks like a transistor) labled directly on the transistor is "Nec 2561 LN622" and on the actual board next to it is written "IC202" i am unable to get a ohms reading across this transistor and the bottom of the board looks somewhat charred. I will attempt to take pictures and post them on here. 

I am wondering if this is a viable fix or could potentially be the problem to this dilemma. 

And if this is the problem where i could find this part and about how much will it cost. 

Thanks


----------



## 101airborne

I visited this site for the firmware: http://www.westinghousedigital.com/firmware.aspx

and apparently my serial number does not match their records. Even after 10+ tries. 

Is the firmware built generically or is it serial # specific? if it isn't specific, is there a way i could find another serial number to try.

I looked on other forums and other people are also having a problem downloading the firmware from their site as well. Is there another place i can find the firmware for a Westinghouse TX-42F430S?


----------



## octaneman

According to westinghouse the firmware is serial specific.

Does the chip have 4 pins and a notch across it which looks as if its at a 45 degree angle and near to a transformer?


----------



## 101airborne

i'll post pictures in a few minutes to show which it is


----------



## 101airborne

here they are


----------



## 101airborne

another two


----------



## 101airborne

last two


----------



## octaneman

The Nec 2561 LN622 chip is definitely a photo-coupler , its part of the switching power supply. The other 2 photos where the board is scored are burn marks, from overheating or a short circuit. There doesn't appear to have anything connected to the points themselves, but in order to be sure you'll need the schematic. The surrounding surface mount components appear to be OK but need to be tested with DVOM. The board marking indicate what component it is. Unfortunately surface mount capacitors,transistors, resistors, do not have universal markings of identification so their values and ratings are not known except through schematics or DVOM readings. 

To test the photo coupler you will need to have the data sheet to locate which pins are the transistors and which is the led and set up a circuit on a breadboard.


----------



## 101airborne

Well would the photo-coupler even be the problem? Would that be the cause for the TV not turning on? I have tested probably 90% of the board with a multimeter testing for continuity, and there are circuit paths that lead up to the photo-coupler. I can get good continuity readings before and after the photo coupler but i can get no reading across it. Is that normal? 

What if i just replaced the photo-coupler? would this allow my television to turn on? (from what i understand photocouplers are relatively cheap) 

another question. where could i find a schematic for this television?


----------



## 101airborne

oh and i'm assuming that when you are talking about a photo-coupler you are talking about the tiny four pin " Nec 2561 LN622"


----------



## octaneman

Update: 

I've searched around, and the problem your having with your set with the solid amber light is the firmware. It's been confirmed through other t.v techs who have posted the same issue. The term is called "bricked", it means the your set is locked out. Unfortunately when this happens, the only recourse is to replace the main board because Westinghouse has no firmware updates or downloads for this model (yet). On this particular set the firmware has 2 versions, you will have to find out which one you have to replace the board. From what I've learned so far, Westinghouse has known this issue for quite some time, and their support service is horrid. When you call the company, your call is directed to a calling service called microdyne, which when you tell them your problem, they know absolutely nothing and is a total waste of time. All is not doom and gloom though, there is a way out. Techs are getting around the problem by finding the board on e-bay. So my suggestion to you is to snoop around ebay, you may find a good deal. 

Good luck!


----------



## 101airborne

Thanks for the advice. I will for sure look for a main board online. I suppose it is cheaper than buying a new television. 

Any idea on how to find out which firmware version my television has?


----------



## octaneman

Found your board : http://cgi.ebay.com/Westinghouse-TX...ZViewItemQQptZTelevisions?hash=item4149e109ec


Firmware is either 1.3.0 or 1.4.2


----------



## 101airborne

so i need tho replace the power board? not the main board. I was under the impression that i was replacing the digital mainboard, i thought that is where the firmware resides?


----------



## octaneman

I also had the impression that the power supply was part of the main board, we got our signals crossed. My apologies. 

Here is the link for the main board. http://cgi.ebay.com/MAIN-UNIT-W470P...temQQimsxZ20090930?IMSfp=TL090930152006r28006


----------



## 101airborne

hmmmm seems that the auction for that has expired. Does anyone know anyplace online besides ebay (as i have scoured it for the past week) that i could find this part?


----------



## octaneman

101airborne


The part number for your main board is 48.3YT01.01A, according to my sources, the board will fail within a 16 month period. It is very difficult to find even from the manufacturer where there is a waiting period for months. What's worse, is that no other main board or firmware from a similar model type will work. My advice to you is keep searching, someone out there has got to have it. If all else fails , you will be better off to pick up another t.v from a more reputable company.

Good Luck !


----------



## 101airborne

So it seems I am waking dead threads all over the place, but I wanted to update and maybe get a little more help if possible. 

I bought a new main board and installed it yesterday. But no dice. Still stuck at the amber light and the television will still not power on. 

Does anyone know what the issue could be now? I know I should probably just throw the whole thing out the window but I really like it when I am able to successfully complete a project.


----------



## octaneman

The issue will most likely lie within the power supply. As a last resort look at the supply board and check for any bloated capacitors.


----------



## taffffydoll30

101airborne said:


> I'm looking to buy a broken Westinghouse 42in TX-42F430S 1080p LCD TV off a guy for $50. The television won't turn on. The power supply is working properly. no sound, that I can hear. no picture, sometimes a Westinghouse sign comes on the screen, then it goes black. an orange status light comes on on the front of the TV when it is plugged in, also a red light shines through on the back.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone had any ideas about what the problem might be and what it would cost to repair it myself?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Dylan


Your main board might be messed up... Check on Ebay for a main board, have your part# at hand and your model# as well.. hope this help! I had a similar problem.. BUMMER!!!!!


----------



## bosanci28

have you ever fixed your tv?
have the same problem,kid unplugged cable few times ,and new got the steady light!.

thanks


----------

